# got lucky



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I let my young bids out to fly and get familiar with the area I saw a couple of hawks come buy. So I immediately started calling the birds in. some were on the ground so I opened the coop door. Accidentally one of my very young birds got out.it was never trap trained or even been in the outside flight cage. It was gone overnight.I thought it was lost for sure. The next evening I saw the young bird back in the coop. Needless to say I was very happy and impressed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

He was taking notes when the other ones were trapping.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol maybe.


----------

